
Google's guide for becoming a Software Engineer - startupflix
https://www.google.com/about/careers/students/guide-to-technical-development.html
======
alexandercrohde
The interesting premise of these types of problems is that if one can solve
low-level problems with low-level languages while optimizing for performance
that this is the key trait of "good engineering."

I wonder if this is based on research. One might speculate that the
performance-centric talents that are essential to low-level coding
(filesystems, OSs, database engines) may not be the same set of skills that
apply to high-level open-ended problem solving (such as figuring out a
realistic algorithm to power a dating site, acknowledging human nature's role,
or architecting an AWS competitor, etc).

~~~
SamReidHughes
The same talents for low-level coding are necessary for distributed systems
and stuff like making a properly usable API for a web site/service. The latter
needs more experience because you don't have immediate feedback from mistakes,
but the aptitude it requires is the same (or the same kind, but moreso).

------
FLUX-YOU
These don't seem like paths to follow because the steps don't build on one-
another. E.g., the Foundations sequence:

1\. Former Coding Interview Question: Find longest word in dictionary that is
a subsequence of a given string

2\. Using strings in Java (Java For Beginners: Strings, String Functions &
Chars)

3\. Using arrays in Java (Java For Beginners: Arrays)

...

13\. Java Object References

14\. Sort array problem (considerably easier than the first problem although
hash tables come after it)

------
tuyguntn
Feels like course for fresh graduates. No Software Design principles, OOD/OOA,
CQRS, DDD or any other related things.

